# Ammit Dual Build



## Glytch (6/8/17)

Was arbing around on Youtube and came across this video. I rebuilt my ammit like the guy describes in the video and it really does improve the flavour doing it this way. Also increases the airflow (not like the ammit needs it) Use it. Don't use it.



Build details:

Haywire Flat Ni80 24g
Dual Coil
5/6 Spaced Wraps
0.25 ohms
Demon Killer Muscle Cotton

55W on the Wismec Predotor 228

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (6/8/17)

Thanks @Glytch , So I guess you'll be owt and abowt with your Ammit today?

Regards


----------



## MrSoomar (4/9/17)

Glytch said:


> Was arbing around on Youtube and came across this video. I rebuilt my ammit like the guy describes in the video and it really does improve the flavour doing it this way. Also increases the airflow (not like the ammit needs it) Use it. Don't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man,

I just wanted to find out, with the ni80 haywire, do u use it in wattage mode? And do you dry fire it all before u wick the coils??


----------



## Glytch (5/9/17)

MrSoomar said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I just wanted to find out, with the ni80 haywire, do u use it in wattage mode? And do you dry fire it all before u wick the coils??



Yes and yes


----------

